# Replacing a 478 socket heatsink



## aznmagic2015 (Feb 8, 2006)

My fan is crapping out on my old heatsink and there is no way to just remove the fan only so I gotta replace the entire thing. My question is what is the best way to remove the heatsink. I tried unhooking the 2 metal clips that hold down the heatsink but it won't budge out. When I tried to pull a bit harder my cpu came out with it. So what is an easy way to get it off?


----------



## redsunx (Apr 5, 2007)

The metal clips is the easy part after you've learned. What you do is,
First push on the clip thing, once it's pushed, pull it back and it should come right out.








And are you sure the fan doesn't unscrew?


----------



## aznmagic2015 (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah the fan doesn't have any screws. It's connected to the heatsink with a plastic cone on each corner of the heatsink that snaps on to each corner of the fan...it came with the comp...go figure...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The fan can be removed, although ideally, you'll need 3-4 hands to do it :laugh: 

The cones should have a slot or 2, just off-centre, on 2-4 'sides'. Using strong tweezers or needle-nosed pliers, you'll need to squeeze the plastic between the slots and, at the same time, prise the fan up a little, so each hole clears the base of the cone, all while holding the heat-sink firmly. 

Repeat for each corner of the fan. If/when you replace the fan, simply press firmly, so the fan-holes clip over the cones - and good luck









If you decide to stick with replacing the whole heatsink/fan unit, you'll need a thin plastic scraper and ease the blade between the CPU and heatsink - they're 'glued' together with the heatsink compound.

After removing the heatsink, you'll need to remove every trace of that compound from the top of the CPU. When fitting the new heatsink/fan unit, check the bottom of the heatsink as some have a 'compound pad' applied whereas others are just bare metal.

If your new one has a pad already fixed, then carefully read the instructions to fit. If it's just bare metal, check for any scratches or dents and remove them with fine-grit emery-paper, working down to a mirror-finish.

On 1 side of the CPU socket is a little lever, lift this up and it will 'open' the socket to drop the CPU into it - make sure the CPU is the right way round for the socket, otherwise everything will end in tears!!! When the CPU is in the socket, press the lever back down to lock the CPU into the socket. 

Apply a tiny drip of 'Arctic Silver' thermal compound to the centre of the CPU. Press the heatsink to the CPU and twist the 2 together to spread the compound, then fix the clips to hold the heatsink down. Whatever you do, don't part the 2 units again.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

aznmagic2015 said:


> When I tried to pull a bit harder my cpu came out with it. So what is an easy way to get it off?


THAT is what concerns me. Did you check to make sure no pins were broken? There's a clamping device in the mobo thats supposed to lock down the CPU prior to installing the HSF....usually it's got a hard enough bite that most CPU's dont come out in 1 piece. You may be lucky.


----------



## aznmagic2015 (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah the CPU was ok. It came off and I just plugged it back in and it worked. Looking back, I realize how lucky I was that nothing broke...


----------

